# From Foodee to Feedee



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 8, 2013)

First of all this question is for you that love food and love to eat. Has anyone who is not a feedee had fantasies of being fed ? I have been a foodee and a gainer so far, but now I'm beginning to feel like being fed would be so much more erotic. Or having a feeder rather than just gaining on my own. Has anyone else come to this conclusion?


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 9, 2013)

I am not a feedee, but I have had tons of fantasies about being fed. I love food and the idea of a man feeding me is just hugely erotic to me so I understand what you mean.


----------



## BigFA (Mar 10, 2013)

Same here. I fantasize about a woman feeding me until I am completely stuffed and gently massaging my belly while she does so. And expressing her love of my increasing size and how turned on she gets by fattening me up. That scenario I find incredibly arousing and I would love to have that kind of relationship.:wubu:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am a foodee, but I have regular fantasies (in dreams and what not) about being fed. More often than not it's about being force fed, so maybe I fantasize about be an unwitting feedee?

Mmmm, nice thoughts!

Brenda


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2013)

I fantasize about a female feeding me from time to time. Right now I am gaining alone. I would welcome a gaining buddy.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a feeder a there is nothing that turns me on more taking a woman to her favorite resturant and watching her eat then having her for dessert. Feeling that full belly and sadisfied look on her face big turn on. Love them girls with a good appetite they will fatten up quick.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish I could be fed.


----------



## traceg (Dec 14, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> First of all this question is for you that love food and love to eat. Has anyone who is not a feedee had fantasies of being fed ? I have been a foodee and a gainer so far, but now I'm beginning to feel like being fed would be so much more erotic. Or having a feeder rather than just gaining on my own. Has anyone else come to this conclusion?



Yes i love the thought of being fed and possilble feeding my partner and gaining together or at least being with someone who would like to be in a fat and happy relationship :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 29, 2016)

traceg said:


> Yes i love the thought of being fed and possilble feeding my partner and gaining together or at least being with someone who would like to be in a fat and happy relationship :eat1:


I totally agree, although I am quite content with gaining on my own at the moment, I think a mutual gaining relationship would be the most satisfying experience by far. Someone like-minded that you can share your thoughts and feelings with


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jan 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I totally agree, although I am quite content with gaining on my own at the moment, I think a mutual gaining relationship would be the most satisfying experience by far. Someone like-minded that you can share your thoughts and feelings with



I have always been a FA who liked my women heavier and to see them gain weight. Over the years my wife has gained a good amount of weight primarily with pregnancies and her huge love for deserts. A few years ago I began eating deserts along with my wife in which I definitely encouraged her to order more than one at dinners out and with sampling myself just to get her to eat more to get her to gain more weight. AFter a while I began buying us both our favorite Ben n jerry's pint's that also lead to cookies and so on. I never really had a sweet tooth before and unexpectedly (I know kinda dumb on my part) I didn't even think or realize until a few months later that I had gained a good 15-18 Lbs. My dress slacks could not fasten unless I rode them low below my new distended gut. I became aroused thinking of myself as having a really big belly and decided to gain as much as I could intentionally. I think this may have been because of the lack of weight gain on my wife for a few years (her being a good 35-40 Lbs. thinner than her highest weight and the weight gain FA inside of me was craving weight gain. I also became so excited by the thought of my wife noticing how big of a belly I was developing and even teasing me. She happens to be a pretty reserved person and discussion of weight gain on herself and now me I realized as well. I ended up gaining some 40+ Lbs. before she even mentioned anything....and it happened to be in a teasing way when she was slightly intoxicated. I can still remember the sun weekend getaway we were away from our kids and I had been stuffing for a week like crazy leading up to this to show off how Fat I had become on the beach or pool to try and get some serious reaction out of her. The night we got into our Hotel I was constantly eating in front of her and as we got to dinner we already had a glass of wine and I was already stuffed to the max but I still order a huge Steak in which I seemed to plow through it and finish it just fine like everything I ate during this time. She was eating a seriously fattening cream pasta meal along with a martini while I had another glass of wine with my steak. She was looking beautiful and extremely snug fitted in a dress she just bought a month or so ago before the trip....she even mentioned she didn't realize the dress was so tight when she bought it (Which it probably wasn't but that is her way of being in denial about the luscious 10-12 Lbs. she had put on in the past month). As we finished dinner she had her hand a the crease of my now massive bloated gut and was gently sliding and caressing underneath and then rolling her hand softly over my belly.as she "asked did you enjoy your meal, honey" it was almost like FA foreplay ....she seemed so proud of her fattened up husband and at this point as she kept caressing my huge bloated gut in the restaurant I could tell she was slightly intoxicated because I even felt a bit of a red flush over me and even had to take her hand softly off my gut and out it on my leg because she would have been drawing to much attention in the restaurant. It was almost like my massive gut was on display to everybody and she seemed very proud of it and me....so it was kind of cute because she would never do this ...especially for that long if she hadn't been drinking. As the valet was bringing up our car I mentioned that the restaurant reminded me of one many years ago that we went to on vacation and she turned to face me and looked me in the eyes with her hands around my waist and said "Well, I am not sure about that but I certainly don't recall all this back then as she slid her one hand up and palmed my belly and softly shook it smiling seductively at me in my eyes the whole time". I felt flush, aroused, embarrassed but totally turned on....before I could say anything she then said "and I definitely don't remember these" as she place both hands on my muscular pecs.....or by this time which I hadn't even realized were now much softer moobs and she gently shook them rhythmically for what seemed like a good hour but we were suddenly split apart by our car pulled up in front of us by the valet. That night was pretty amazing back at the hotel. The next morning I woke up while my wife was in the shower.....as she came out she said "I am going to pick up some breakfast .....should I get you some doughnuts"...I said "sure, why don't you pick up a dozen". My plan was to completely pig out in front of her and bloat myself even more for when we went out to the pool afterwards. I ended up eating 8 donuts mostly in front of her and even had her refill my plate two of the times. She had to be amazed at this but didn't say anything....nor did she say a thing with my huge Fat gut at he pool with her. She only showed this attention when she had been drinking.

I couldn't exactly figure out if she liked the new fatter husband of hers better or was she just teasing me being open while being slightly drunk.... but one thing was for sure she was fixing me double and triple the quantity at meals and they became more and more fattening. She was eating along with me and gaining some as well but I was clearly out performing her gaining at least 3 to 1 or better. I think it may have been several things. When we were younger and dating she loved the muscular buff cut up guy I was but many years into our marriage not only had she gained a good amount of weight .....but also she was the one that felt, she fattened me up. Also, I came to realize not only did she feel comfortable eating more fattening meals and deserts if she knew I was right there with her but I was now the fatter one of the two of us and it seemed to put her way more at ease from even thinking about dieting......as she typically does when she puts back on 15-20 Lbs. She became more and more relaxed and started buying both of us our favorite fattening Ben n Jerrys, cookies and chocolates.....as I was always the one buying them for her and her only in the past. She now had a sweet tooth buddy to snack on the couch with after dinner with all these fattening favorites of both of ours now. We became closer it seemed based on not only our eating habits but both of our vulnerabilities. She became more aggressive when it came to initiated love making in which she was always the one being courted and me being the initiator. She seemed to hold my hand more and it seemed like she always had her hand or hands on or near the crease of my waist or on my belly especially during love making.
So I don't think I turned her into an FA or into weight gain but I definitely think she enjoyed what she felt she accomplished "she thought she fed me Fat".....and she was appreciating her work or at least enjoying the changes. But part of me thinks she really enjoyed trying to make me fatter because she never said enough is enough......if I wouldn't have slowed down and changed my crazy binging who knows where she would have let my weight or Huge Gut get to......I mean people that hadn't seen me in the last six months or so would do double takes. I even had a friend tell me a year or so later How Fat I got and he was to embarrassed to tell me at the time. It all seemed to go to my gut so it was pretty obvious when my XL t shirts would ride up exposing my lower gut or none of my dress shirts fit (the buttons were straining not to pop) and I wet up several sizes in my slacks which I still would wear low with my big belly sticking way out. 

My mind seemed to run crazy with fattening thoughts all the time and I definitely agree that there is something so intimate, sexy and all together "the ultimate" with a mutual gaining and relationship.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 5, 2017)

It would be nice to have a partner to gain with.
I was in a relationship when I started gaining and he was ok with and said I was too skinny when we met.
I told him all about wanting to gain so he helped a little but mostly I did it on my own.
I tried to get him to gain too and he did gain about 20 lbs and didn't like it so he ended up losing the weight.
I ended up gaining way more weight over the eight years than I had planned on or even dreamed of.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> It would be nice to have a partner to gain with.
> I was in a relationship when I started gaining and he was ok with and said I was too skinny when we met.
> I told him all about wanting to gain so he helped a little but mostly I did it on my own.
> I tried to get him to gain too and he did gain about 20 lbs and didn't like it so he ended up losing the weight.
> I ended up gaining way more weight over the eight years than I had planned on or even dreamed of.


 
It's too bad he wasn't more into it.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah but he was ex military and into fitness so I understood.
He was so cute with a pudge.
He was into me gaining but said he wasn't a fat admirer ummm yeah right.LOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> He was into me gaining but said he wasn't a fat admirer ummm yeah right.LOL


 
Yeah what ever lol


----------



## Tracii (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah LOLOL.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 6, 2017)

a mutual gain scenario it's the best thing I'd like to have. For years I've been a FA, but time after time, years after years tastes could change!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes that is a concern and for some actually having their spouse or SO get very large may not be the most ideal thing.
I suppose the old saying be careful what you wish for would apply.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 6, 2017)

I completely agree tastes and like certainly do change, mine sure have over time. But if I spent time worrying about that, I'd never have any fun


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Gosh if I couldn't have fun whats the point?
People seem obsessed with trying to fit in or be accepted.
I understand the need I do but just be yourself go out do things and friends will find you.
I know a few people that almost try to force people to like them then when that person they try to be friends with gets fed up and won't talk to them they get all upset.
I have one GF like that and she is so fragile in her feelings its sad.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 6, 2017)

That s a lot of fun to have, I m really not even worried by anything, just enjoy!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 6, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Gosh if I couldn't have fun whats the point?
> People seem obsessed with trying to fit in or be accepted.
> I understand the need I do but just be yourself go out do things and friends will find you.
> I know a few people that almost try to force people to like them then when that person they try to be friends with gets fed up and won't talk to them they get all upset.
> I have one GF like that and she is so fragile in her feelings its sad.


 
Just being yourself is best. It's better for you and the people around you


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Pick your friends wisely helps too.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Pick your friends wisely helps too.



I've never really picked friends. People usually either click with me or they don't. Good thing too, I'm not good at choosing wisely lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 7, 2017)

As far as relationships yeah I'm not good at picking the right ones.
The older guy I dated well he picked me so I got lucky that time.
Back on subject I would say I'm a foodee.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> As far as relationships yeah I'm not good at picking the right ones.
> The older guy I dated well he picked me so I got lucky that time.
> Back on subject I would say I'm a foodee.


 
Everyone deserves to get lucky every now and then
Yeah, I'd have to put myself in the foodee block too right now.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 10, 2017)

I consider myself a feedee, though I'm not in a feedee-feeder relationship, and am just gaining on my own. *shruggles*


----------



## Artflsoul (Jun 11, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like being fed would be so much more erotic.



I think turning over control of this (or any romantic activity for that matter) to someone else would be far more erotic than self indulgence. It's like the difference between masturbation and making love.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

Artflsoul said:


> I think turning over control of this (or any romantic activity for that matter) to someone else would be far more erotic than self indulgence. It's like the difference between masturbation and making love.


 
Self indulgence can feel pretty good at times, but I'll have to agree with you


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree with you AmyJo usually you simply click or not with people. Somehow someone that you want to be romantic with, you feel immediate chemistry. I'm not saying that this is necessarily love at first sight, but definitely there is, or isn't attraction. 

There are things you need to discover and usually that takes time. However, some things can be a bit more obvious than others. For instance, can you tell I like food? I'd guess so. 

Can I tell you like food? It seems to me if you went on a date and didn't try to starve yourself to make some kind of impression, I'd be inclined to coax or encourage or simply enjoy indulging with you. Of course, it also depends on simply enjoying yourself, feeling good, confident, and romantic. 

Ideally, setting yourself free with someone would lead to some experimentation and adventure. Could I trust you? Could you trust me? Would you relinquish control to me to feed you? Could I do so with you? 

Sharing, indulging, appreciating, admiring, well it likely could prove to reinforce such behaviors a great deal when passion is true and deep.Of course, in this case it would likely lead to significant weight gain too.:wubu:


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jan 28, 2019)

I call myself a Foodie/Admirer/Encourager.I've never been a Feeder or a Feedee.However I've had dreams of both.IF we could afford it I would LOVE for Mousey & I to stuff each other silly.(only bad thing on that is Mousey has to watch her weight because of her diabetes.But she doesn't mind me gaining as long as I'm otherwise happy & healthy!)She knows she's never gonna be thin because she loves to eat too much & I never have been.....lol But if we could afford it I'd LOVE for her to feed me if she would!


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 28, 2019)

There have been only a few times in my life, where someone else has lifted a fork to my mouth and I was able to savor the taste. And there have only been a couple of times that I have been able to return the favor. It has also been very nice to witness a woman enjoying her food and letting those extra calories add inches to her figure. Spoiling them with treats and desserts adds to the enjoyment. For now, I guess, it must just remain a fantasy.


----------

